

Legalizing Marijuana Will Help the Environment - spottiness
http://www.scientificamerican.com/article.cfm?id=would-legalizing-pot-be-good-for-environment

======
code_duck
Hemp is actually the most important and potentially disruptive element of
cannabis legalization. Hemp can provide equivalent or superior alternatives to
a wide variety of materials including cotton, lumber, fiberglass insulation,
nylon, petroleum, and pharmaceuticals. That is, of course, a very wide range
of industries who have significant investments in their current processes and
are just as pleased maintaining the status quo. Not coincidentally, hemp is
the least discussed angle of cannabis legalization in the US.

------
brevitae
When all the hackers and ninjas in Silicon Valley start smoking weed en-masse,
you're going to see this place explode into a new cultural revolution.

------
rdl
Yes, then there will only be meth labs, illegal airstrips for cocaine/heroin
flights, etc. in backwoods locations, not outdoor pot farms.

